# Ft.Pickens Pompano



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Went out to Langdon beach around 10am and setup two rods. One 10ft and one 7ft. I walked out the 10ft and cast between the sandbars and the 7ft casted into the first sandbar. One fish all day, pulled in one pompano within the first hour on the 7ft rod. Caught on live shrimp.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Goodun there


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

You did better than we did! You were set up when we got there about 10:45a this morning. We were about 150 yards west of you and had no luck at all. We had 5 rods with fresh peeled shrimp and cut mullet.

Got one little shark on the beach but that was it. I tried catching some mullet while wading out but my 8' bait net just couldnt get close enough or get my net to sink fast enough. Damn that water was chilly! I was ther with my wife and our good friend Charlie. Saw you guys and was going to walk over to say hello but didnt know if you guys were PFF Members. Next time I will say hello!

Mullet were everywhere and if I had my big mullet net I would have had to stop at Winn Dixie for dinner...


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Yea for sure! You should've definitely come by! We had about a dozen live shrimp left over and ended up giving them to another couple on the beach. The water was a bit chilly and it didn't help that the spot we picked had a good depth drop before getting to the sandbar. I had to literally swim across certain areas to get out to the shallow sandbar. All in all it was a good day.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Yea I didnt like the way the sandbar was. It was too far to cast over the first one unless you waded out. And even at 6'2" that first trough was almost chest-deep on me.

Oh well, theres always next time!


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

I've noticed that since TS Lee the bars west of Chickenbone are pretty bad. Like you said very deep troughs and the bar is pretty far out, also the cuts are almost non-existent.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Jolly Mon said:


> I've noticed that since TS Lee the bars west of Chickenbone are pretty bad. Like you said very deep troughs and the bar is pretty far out, also the cuts are almost non-existent.


IMO what really screwed up some of my better fishing spots was all the tractors and sand sharks they had running on the beaches for oil spill clean up. That really changed the topography of the beaches. I've noticed that nature is beginning to do its thing and we should have some good holes in the spring. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

While that might be true, before TS Lee at the second parking lot at Pickens the trough wasn't near as deep, the sand bar wasn't as far out and there were cuts in it.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Same story at the National Seahore but I have been catching pomps with consistency there. I have been putting one bait just past the sandbar and one on the near shore part of the sandbar where it slopes down. Both spots have produced equal number of fish. I will say that I have done better in the mid afternoon from noon till 4ish than in the mornings over the last couple weeks.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Beach Topography*

A beach profile can change overnight. You have to be observant and adaptable. See Reading the Beach!

Buy a rod and reel that will cast over the second bar. You can always shorten your cast when the gut is close(r) in. JMHO. C2


----------

